# What's With All The Screensaver Kvetching?



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

As an admitted Kindle virgin, I had never seen a Kindle screensaver until two days ago, but all of the complaints about ugly screensaver pics had me prepared for the worst.  Instead, I've been delighted at all of the pictures that have come up so far.  I think the author/literary theme is really well implemented, and the pictures are wonderfully detailed.  Haven't see one to complain of yet!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Because I don't like waking up in the morning and having Oscar Wilde staring at me.

It creeps me out.

Also, I think Amazon knows I don't care for him and have somehow set this screensaver to come up on more than 3/4 of the time I look at the screen. It seriously seems almost every time I look at Bella, he's there.

Edgar Allen Poe is also a bit freaky.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, I never really had any issues with the screensavers either, and I don't even have the details of a K2 with my K1. As to Oscar Wilde, while he isn't the most pleasant to look at, I have seen worst, much worst


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm glad you like them and I agree that they are detailed, clear pictures.

That's all I'll say, cuz they are creepy looking.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The Oscar Wilde picture could be worse. The fur could be the *only* thing he was wearing.

Lara Amber


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, for the KK people, how about that cat in the Hey Diddle Diddle screensaver!  He looks positively demonic!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Edgar Allen Poe is also a bit freaky.


Said by a woman who used to have a Kindle named Edgar! LOL

L


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

At least he wasn't "nekkid"- yikes.



LaraAmber said:


> The Oscar Wilde picture could be worse. The fur could be the *only* thing he was wearing.
> 
> Lara Amber


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, now I won't ever be able to look at it again. I was fine, just fine. Now that visual is stuck in my brain.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Said by a woman who used to have a Kindle named Edgar! LOL
> 
> L


My Edgar wasn't freaky. This one stares at me with beady little eyes..

Oh, and Alexander Dumas looks like Captain Kangaroo.



LaraAmber said:


> The fur could be the *only* thing he was wearing.
> 
> Lara Amber


I think I just threw up a little.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh, now I won't ever be able to look at it again. I was fine, just fine. Now that visual is stuck in my brain.


Well, it could be worse, you could be picturing Lord Douglas and Oscar and the fur and....

oh, never mind. This is a family board.  

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Said by a woman who used to have a Kindle named Edgar! LOL
> 
> L


Hey, Don't be picking on Anabel's true love


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> Hey, Don't be picking on Anabel's true love


I picture Anabel and Edgar together, and one of them is wearing an Oberon Raven cover....

how can we bring these poor lovers together? LOL

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It must be Anable wearing the cover.. Ravens aren't allowed in my house.

I'm afraid it will always be the poor tragic unrequited lovestory.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The screensavers don't bother me at all. . . one looks like my grandmother. . . but I don't see them that often.  If my Kindle is sleeping, the cover's closed.  I see it for a second or two when I wake it or put it to bed. . . . To be honest I don't even notice them any more. . . . .So, clearly, by logical extension, if you don't like looking at them. . .you need to have a cover!  

Ann


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't care for them atol!

EL


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I just got my K2 today (it's my first).  And of course I just LOVE it.  I will also go on record as saying I really do like the screen savers.  And as for the picture of Poe, it couldn't be creepier than his stories.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Such sexism!

Admittedly, Oscar's compass points a few degrees shy of north, but Agatha Christie, a childhood favorite, raises no eyebrows?  I suspect she emerged from the womb with the face of a 50-year-old man with "grandma hair."

Nevertheless, I am pleased to find a mass-produced product bearing such an image over that of say, one of today's famed "hoochie mamas."


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Ok, for the KK people, how about that cat in the Hey Diddle Diddle screensaver!  He looks positively demonic!


One of the very few I actually like.

EL


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

ZomZom said:


> Such sexism!
> 
> Admittedly, Oscar's compass points a few degrees shy of north, but Agatha Christie, a childhood favorite, raises no eyebrows? I suspect she emerged from the womb with the face of a 50-year-old man with "grandma hair."
> 
> Nevertheless, I am pleased to find a mass-produced product bearing such an image over that of say, one of today's famed "hoochie mamas."


New owner also. Satisfied with existing screensavers but would like to add my own in the future. Probably a "hoochie mama" or two. Or a pic of my fav, Crown Royal.

Agatha is why publishers stopped putting pictures of authors on the front cover!!!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't mind the screensavers either...even Oscar Wilde. I actually sought out Wilde's grave--along with Jim Morrison's and Chopin's--when I was visiting Paris years ago, at that funky cemetery where lots of famous people are buried. So if I can visit a creepy cemetery, I can deal with a creepy screensaver.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I actually enjoy seeing all the screensavers, people and otherwise - it's also been one of the features that friends and family have remarked about "how cool is that!" You can also change to your own screensavers, although I plan on leaving them as they are!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If you like them, fine just let me know if you feel the same in 2 or 3 months... ! I would just like the choice. I feel a little like amazon locked us out of the candy closet like we are kids. 
Screensavers are just another way to personalize our Kindles and add our own personality. It is also another way to add some security, I had one on mine with my name and phone number in case it was lost and this one...which says Lara's Kindle.









What really bugs me is that they could have made it very easy by just adding the option to the menu that comes up when you open a picture file.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

And let me just ask you, would you buy a computer that came with a preloaded desktop and screensaver you could not change?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't mind Wilde.  It's Dumas that is freaky-fugly.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Harriet Beecher Stowe wants a scotch.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't like the screen savers at all. Some of them are just plain creepy.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I don't mind the screensavers either...even Oscar Wilde. I actually sought out Wilde's grave--along with Jim Morrison's and Chopin's--when I was visiting Paris years ago,


Considering that list of people, you did wash your hands after you left, right? In a lot of hot water?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

They are just awful!!! Creepy... there are only 2 or 3 ones that are acceptable.  (non of them are the ones with actual humans).  I agree, Amazon, stop being a jerk and at least let us choose to lock in one of these screen savers!!!  OMG... while I was typing this, my kindle went into sleep mode and Oscar Wilde is looking at me! UUG!!!!!!!!!! He is really vile.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oscar Wilde isn't as bad as I thought he would be after reading the comments here. Edgar Allen Poe is the creepy mofo and of course he is the one that came on first.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The one that came first... you must be talking about John Milton? Lewis Carroll? Unnamed creepy guy with a hat, John Steinbeck? James Joyce? Alexandre Dumas? Jules Verne? Poe? Mark Twain... the list goes on and on.  , Don't get me started on Ophiuchus & Hercules!!!! 

Emily Dickenson & Agatha Cristy are no prize to look at first thing in the morning either.

Maybe once I get my m-edge cover it won't bother me!


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

OK, so thats the last time I'm turning my kindle on and off in the name of research for this board (I was scrolling for the ugly guys in the above post)... my kindle froze and I had to do a "hard reset".  That was scary.  I held the on/off button down for like 40 seconds before it restarted.  All is well now though!  I think the dead authors are cursing me.........


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember reading on the Amazon Kindle discussions that someone wouldn't buy a Kindle because of all the snakes in the screensavers.  She/he, don't remember, was very phobic about snakes.  

I'm just kind of sick of the standard ones.  The old-fashioned desk is crazy boring.  I'm one who would actually buy a new set if it were delivered by Whispernet and easy to install. I'm too lazy to go through the process to make ones myself, although I would like photos of my kids and hubby.  Seriously.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Great Idea!  That's how we'll get amazon to give screen savers... they can sell them to us for $1!  Just like cell phone companies sell ringtones!  Maybe they'll do it cause they are planning on nickel and dimeing us with that... why else wouldn't they let us lock in one of the canned screen savers?


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

When I was considering skins I read some comments about problems folks seemed to be having installing the DecalGirl screensavers (Kindles freezing and needing to do a hard-reset), so I haven't tried loading one of my own pictures. I don't mind most of the pre-installed screen savers - but I would like to be able to personalize them (delete ones I don't like, add new ones or select just one to use). I'd even settle for having the cover of the book I'm currently reading display ... if it were a well-designed cover that looks good in black and white.

Glynnis


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Octochick said:


> If you like them, fine just let me know if you feel the same in 2 or 3 months... ! I would just like the choice. I feel a little like amazon locked us out of the candy closet like we are kids.
> Screensavers are just another way to personalize our Kindles and add our own personality. It is also another way to add some security, I had one on mine with my name and phone number in case it was lost and this one...which says Lara's Kindle.
> 
> 
> ...


Meh - if it's "sleeping," I only see it to "wake" it, so I won't care in 2 or 3 years. Now, Kindle 4, with a high-def color screen, now THEN I might notice it enough to care. But maybe not even then.

And you DO have the choice to add or change them - at least on K1. If you can't on K2 yet, it's just a matter of some clever hacking very soon.....


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Octochick said:


> And let me just ask you, would you buy a computer that came with a preloaded desktop and screensaver you could not change?


This isn't a computer, and with a screen this size, I don't care.

I'm fine with you not liking it - I said *I* like the variety of screensavers Kindle comes with - to each his/her own....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Meh - if it's "sleeping," I only see it to "wake" it, so I won't care in 2 or 3 years. Now, Kindle 4, with a high-def color screen, now THEN I might notice it enough to care. But maybe not even then.
> 
> And you DO have the choice to add or change them - at least on K1. If you can't on K2 yet, it's just a matter of some clever hacking very soon.....


Actually on the K1 you can replace them, not add to them. It's an all or nothing sort of thing I'm afraid.

I think it's just the fact that we could change it on the K1 and now we can't... I'd just be happy if I could delete the ones I don't like...


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually on the K1 you can replace them, not add to them. It's an all or nothing sort of thing I'm afraid.
> 
> I think it's just the fact that we could change it on the K1 and now we can't... I'd just be happy if I could delete the ones I don't like...


Just have to get Kindles into the hands of some clever young hackers! This can't be that tough to override! (Maybe I'll get one of my kids to try it.....not an old fart like me!)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I also thought it might cool to have the _*option*_ to set the cover of what ever book your reading as your screensaver.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

For a devise, that there trying to make, slim, hip and cool. The screen savers, are just the antithesis of that intent.
There stogy and old...
I don't care for them, at all! I think it was a strange choice, to lock us of being able to change them.
And I think they should have at least offered, different packages, that we could purchase. More $$$ for Amazon.
They have taken away really important parts of the K1, memory card, screen savers, etc.


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

I really didn't mind the default screensavers on my KK (until I came here and saw the wonderful work that Baccardi Jim has done, now my Kindle is loaded with tons of new images) and though some of them were really interesting. The mechanical computer, for example, and the garden of eden (probably the one with all the snakes that an earlier poster mentioned were a couple of my favorites. As for the authors - I never had Poe  he is one of my favorite writers, I always thought it was a bad picture of Oscar Wilde, he looks too much like a stereotypical 80's pimp, I always got a laugh from the Dumas because that was not how I pictured the writer of _The Three Musketeers_, and I actually thought Virginia Woolf (another of my favorite authors) was very attractive.


----------



## Raiden333 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm willing to bet someone figures out how to get custom screensavers again by the end of March.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my custom screen savers.  I have a Dr. Pepper logo and then the covers of Kim Harrison's books and some of the pages she signed for me.  

I went to her signing in Charlotte last week and she really loved that.  She signed my 4 remaining unsigned books and my Kindle Kover.  It's a stock kover but now it's special.

I have nothing against the stock screen savers.  I just like being able to personalize my Kindle.  It makes it unique in a sea of mass produced devices.  It also has a nice theme.  My favorite drink and my favorite author.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone posted some beautiful lilly screensavers on another thread a few weeks back.  Thank you, by the way.  I have my custom screensaver from Decal Girl, but I thought the lillies would be a nice touch as well.  My boyfriend noticed them almost immediately and commented on how pretty they were.  Like Vampy, I like that they personalize my KK.  It's just fun.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I love my custom screen savers. I have a Dr. Pepper logo and then the covers of Kim Harrison's books and some of the pages she signed for me.
> 
> I went to her signing in Charlotte last week and she really loved that. She signed my 4 remaining unsigned books and my Kindle Kover. It's a stock kover but now it's special.
> 
> I have nothing against the stock screen savers. I just like being able to personalize my Kindle. It makes it unique in a sea of mass produced devices. It also has a nice theme. My favorite drink and my favorite author.


Vampyre,

I have not read her work yet.
What would you recommend as a first read for me?

Hope you don't mind my asking...
Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

She has seven books out now, all in the same series.  The first one is "Dead Witch Walking".  That's where you will want to start.  I hope you enjoy them.

Now to get back on topic so I wont get yelled at for jacking the thread, any one interested in custom screen savers should check out the various threads started by Bacardi Jim.  He has several themes from horror, fantasy and others that you may like or that may inspire you to make your own.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> And let me just ask you, would you buy a computer that came with a preloaded desktop and screensaver you could not change?


Considering how many computers I've seen with the basic boring blue Windows desktop, I'd say, quite a few people don't care about changing them. IMO.



> I remember reading on the Amazon Kindle discussions that someone wouldn't buy a Kindle because of all the snakes in the screensavers. She/he, don't remember, was very phobic about snakes.


I remember that discussion. S/he wanted to have Amazon change the screensaver before the Kindle was even delivered and take the snake-containing screensavers out. I wonder if that ever happened. I doubt it.


> They have taken away really important parts of the K1, memory card, screen savers, etc.


I think they took these things away because they were problematic -- causing Kindles to free up, malfunction, etc. I think the goal with the K2 was to make it even more idiot-proof than the K1, but we lost some fun/nice features in the transition.

L


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> She has seven books out now, all in the same series. The first one is "Dead Witch Walking". That's where you will want to start. I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Now to get back on topic so I wont get yelled at for jacking the thread, any one interested in custom screen savers should check out the various threads started by Bacardi Jim. He has several themes from horror, fantasy and others that you may like or that may inspire you to make your own.


Thanks for that!
I will go download that now...

And... I have downloaded several of the assorted screen-savers (esp bj's) but now with the K2 for at least while the remain idle...

EL


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Thanks for that!
> I will go download that now...


Got it $5.59 and maybe a 2 second download!

K's rock,
Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Did Amazon do away with our ability to make custom screen savers on the K2? If they did, that's sad. I love mine and the fact that I can change them anytime I want to.



ELDogStar said:


> Got it $5.59 and maybe a 2 second download!
> 
> K's rock,
> Eric


Cool! Yes, they do!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Did Amazon do away with our ability to make custom screen savers on the K2? If they did, that's sad. I love mine and the fact that I can change them anytime I want to.


You HAVE been offline for a while!
Thanks again my friend.
Eric


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I rather like the original screensavers.  The only thing having to do with screensavers that I object to is that Amazon has apparently taken away the choice to change them from Kindle 2 owners. Just as taste in art is a personal choice, one should be able to choose what they see every time they pick up their Kindle. We can do that with just about every other electronic device we own.  Amazon, I love ya but I hope you get with it on this one. So, my fellow Kindlers, while I might disagree with your opinion on screensavers, I defend to the death your right to change them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> You HAVE been offline for a while!
> Thanks again my friend.
> Eric


Yep, almost a week with very limited access. I wont officially be back until my computer is finished. I am at work now.

I take that as a yes. Why would they do such a thing?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With this new skin from DecalGirl, I don't think I'm going to care about the screensavers anymore. Even Oscar Wilde will be a little less creepy


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Holy Teletubby Batman!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

In all fairness, my husband said this one would make him forget about screensavers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it would make me forget about reading for a while.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Since the "looks are everything" school of thought has brought us train-wrecks called Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, and Britney Spears, I'm personally delighted to see some talented, famous people who look so utterly normal.  Have to agree with OP that it's entirely in keeping with the literary theme of the Kindle.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> With this new skin from DecalGirl, I don't think I'm going to care about the screensavers anymore. Even Oscar Wilde will be a little less creepy


NO! If you put Oscar in the middle of those abs, it could cause me some serious psychological issues. The Horror! Every time I saw a great body, I would think of Oscar Wilde. ewwwww


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kim said:


> NO! If you put Oscar in the middle of those abs, it could cause me some serious psychological issues. The Horror! Every time I saw a great body, I would think of Oscar Wilde. ewwwww


Maybe he had/has a great body under all that fur and wool. He certainly looks much trimmer than Alexander Dumas!

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Since the "looks are everything" school of thought has brought us train-wrecks called Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, and Britney Spears, I'm personally delighted to see some talented, famous people who look so utterly normal. Have to agree with OP that it's entirely in keeping with the literary theme of the Kindle.


And I am not sure how wanting to be able to customize the screensaver puts me in the same catagory as Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan or Britney Spears.

I go to work every day. I don't drink and drive. I pay my bills and am responsible.

JMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't put Oscar Wilde there, put







in there!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just don't look at the screen savers, my cover is closed and when I wake it up or turn it on,  

But like DD I'll defend your right to change yorus if you so want  

Glad to see you back on the board DD - you must be home!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If you use the beefcake one with Oscar Wilde, you'll just make him leer and drool -- that sounds like it might be traumatic for some.


----------



## J3ffro (Feb 24, 2009)

Personally I like the theme quite a bit, but it is a little funny how many classic authors truly have a face for radio. ;P


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

J3ffro said:


> Personally I like the theme quite a bit, but it is a little funny how many classic authors truly have a face for radio. ;P


No, silly, it would be a face for BOOKS. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What the heck is wrong with the belly button   disturbing. 

That skin would defeat the purpose of "hiding"  romance novels that can now be tucked in between the really smart books  

I think I have to inspect that belly button a little closer..............


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

While I wish they would let us choose our own screensavers, I totally love the Kindle screensaver.  It looks like it is under glass--totally awesome


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> What the heck is wrong with the belly button  disturbing.
> 
> That skin would defeat the purpose of "hiding" romance novels that can now be tucked in between the really smart books
> 
> I think I have to inspect that belly button a little closer..............


It's an outie..I bet we can get DecalGirl to make one with an innie if we really wanted. As for hiding the romance novels, ah heck, they'll think all the books are smut with this skin on  Still, I ordered if it if just for the sheer pleasure of having it and irritating my husband


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think I have to inspect that belly button a little closer..............


Make sure to include the "treasure trail" in your inspection....

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's an outie..I bet we can get DecalGirl to make one with an innie if we really wanted. As for hiding the romance novels, ah heck, they'll think all the books are smut with this skin on  Still, I ordered if it if just for the sheer pleasure of having it and irritating my husband


You know what is going to happen, don't you? Your husband will order a Kindle, Oberon cover, and one of those Josie skins (probably number 6) just to irritate you...LOL $450 I bet you'll be plenty irritated!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You know what is going to happen, don't you? Your husband will order a Kindle, Oberon cover, and one of those Josie skins (probably number 6) just to irritate you...LOL $450 I bet you'll be plenty irritated!
> 
> L


Yep, that's the one he likes. He's trying to talk me into it for his phone. As for him getting a Kindle, not gonna happen. He's perfectly happy with his ipod for audiobooks. He very rarely reads and the only time he uses my Kindle is when he wants to check the Steelers Blog when we're out eating breakfast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:



> Yep, that's the one he likes. He's trying to talk me into it for his phone. As for him getting a Kindle, not gonna happen. He's perfectly happy with his ipod for audiobooks. He very rarely reads and the only time he uses my Kindle is when he wants to check the Steelers Blog when we're out eating breakfast.


Of course, if he has Josie on the back of his phone you (and everyone else) are going to see it a whole lot more than people will see Six Pack Man on the back of Bella....

Let's see...Edgar wore pink, Bella sports a man's torso...do we have some Kindle gender dysphoria going on or what?  

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Let's see...Edgar wore pink, Bella sports a man's torso...do we have some Kindle gender dysphoria going on or what?
> 
> L


I knew you were going to pick up on that....

Six Pack is only temporary...really.. I need some sort of excitment while Bella's wearing this plain black cover. Star Kiss is the one I'll be using once I get my Oberon.

It looks like the skins will be easier to switch out than the K1 skins were. There aren't as many pieces and there looks to be a bit more space between the buttons.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> And I am not sure how wanting to be able to customize the screensaver puts me in the same catagory as Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan or Britney Spears.
> 
> I go to work every day. I don't drink and drive. I pay my bills and am responsible.
> 
> JMO.


Since you quoted my comment, I am inclined to respond, but am having difficulty following your logic and really have nothing new to add.

I suggested that talent is not measured by external attractiveness. No reference was made to you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Six Pack is only temporary...really.. I need some sort of excitment while Bella's wearing this plain black cover. Star Kiss is the one I'll be using once I get my Oberon.


If you need any recommendations for naked torso books for a bit of excitement, just ask 

Meanwhile, in the fine tradition of Kindleboards, I see this thread has wandered off track from the original discussion. Oh well, c'est la vie.

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> If you need any recommendations for naked torso books for a bit of excitement, just ask
> 
> Meanwhile, in the fine tradition of Kindleboards, I see this thread has wandered off track from the original discussion. Oh well, c'est la vie.
> 
> L


Yeah, Leslie, but what a top! ('er, I mean topic!)


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Since you quoted my comment, I am inclined to respond, but am having difficulty following your logic and really have nothing new to add.
> 
> I suggested that talent is not measured by external attractiveness. No reference was made to you.


I sincerely apologize if I misunderstoond your quote. When you said, "
Since the "looks are everything" school of thought has brought us train-wrecks called Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, and Britney Spears, I'm personally delighted to see some talented, famous people who look so utterly normal. Have to agree with OP that it's entirely in keeping with the literary theme of the Kindle."

It read to me that if I cared about the "looks" of the screensavers, somehow that put me in the same catagory as the above mentioned train-wrecks. I also agree that talent is not measured by external attractivness. I would still like the option of not looking at the, to me, unattractive screensavers and being able to change them.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> If you use the beefcake one with Oscar Wilde, you'll just make him leer and drool -- that sounds like it might be traumatic for some.


If it makes any of you feel better (and it won't), Oscar would probably appreciate anyone drooling at beefcake.
Perhaps a funny Oscar Wilde quote would help? Some? Maybe?
How about this one:
"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others whenever they go."
- Oscar Wilde

Or this one:
"It is what you read when you don't have to that determines what you will be when you can't help it."
- Oscar Wilde

Or even this one:
3565
"Laughter is not at all a bad beginning for a friendship, and it is by far the best ending for one."
- Oscar Wilde (The Picture of Dorian Gray)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, I don't remember meeting Oscar, but must have.  Those all fit me so well.  

Must have been during one of my Crown Royal spurges.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so for now we don't get custom screensavers, but is there a way to keep one of the ones they gave us as our default?  I like the Kindle definition screen... I looked around the userguide but nothing is mentioned.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Okay, so for now we don't get custom screensavers, but is there a way to keep one of the ones they gave us as our default? I like the Kindle definition screen... I looked around the userguide but nothing is mentioned.


Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Stupid Amazon.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Stupid Amazon.


Yep. Sorry. You can send an email to [email protected] to let them know. I try to send a letter about once a week covering various aspects of good and bad things I've found.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Just reading through this thread.. pulled Dextra out of the Borsa Bella bag where she was quietly charging and.. yep.. Oscar Wilde!  So I woke her up and put her back to sleep and I have.. well the one that looks like a Roman goddess withlots of hair anda hard to read book.. Sybilla..  Haven't a clue but she's nicer than Oscar.


----------

